# Texas transplant



## texasbassman (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey guys,, ive been up here for a lil while and had no luck w/any lure or technique ive tried. Im bout ready to hang up my poles .  I dont have a boat so im bank fishing. Any ideas or hot spots you might recomend ?? I'll take any suggestions you might wanna offer.. THX


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where are you located? .. rapalas are always good!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Is to fish private ponds if you don't have a boat. Or find a good sized creek or small river to fish for smallmouth in. But they won't be the size you are probably used to.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I would also highly suggest hitting some local ponds in your area. If I see a pond in someone's yard, I will simply stop and ask them about fishing. I always mention catch and release for bass and bluegill. Then after a few times of seeing how big the bluegill are, I will then ask about keeping some for a fish fry. 
I have a few lures for you to try in ponds. My best and most consistent lure is a 6 inch plastic lizard in watermellon seed, Texas rigged with a light bullet sinker, no more than 1/16 ounce usually. Small floating rapalas can be deadly in morning and evenings. Smaller, compact spinnerbaits are also good for me at times. Good luck.


----------



## texasbassman (Aug 22, 2004)

hey freyedknot,, im on the west side near Upper arlington,,,Havent tried any rapalas yet,, thx 4 the heads up


----------



## texasbassman (Aug 22, 2004)

shuvlhed,,like i said , im new to the area ,,i dont expect you to give away your best spot but do you have any suggestions on a creek or river ??


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are in the Cincy area, I don't really know of any good bass spots, been wasting too much time catching no flatheads in the river. The little Miami I hear is good, But that is all I can offer. The reports I hear about creeks I used to fish haven't been too good. You may want to post this question in the area reports, maybe you can get better info there. But your best bet is to get permission to fish a private pond.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Texas I always did well at Big Darby Creek when I was a student at tOSU. Good smallies there. Also, I shore fished around the dam at Alum Creek Reservoir a lot and caught some nice smallies and decent (although small for Texas I'm sure) largemouths there. 

For the smallies Rebel mini craws and tube jigs in pumkin seed are the staples. Floating rapalas in shad are a good plan B.

Steve


----------



## texasbassman (Aug 22, 2004)

basskisser you here ?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

senkos...deadly, whites, watermelons, smoke colors, rigged weightless


----------

